# TTS Stolen last night



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

My TTS was stolen last night whilst I was asleep, only keys took from house. Easy entry via patio and they knew exactly where keys were and nothing else took.

Annoyed more about the total waste of buying a new car only to see it taken away to a chop shop. What a waste of time and effort.

Not sure what to own next once the insurance has paid out. :x


----------



## Ruudfood (Apr 9, 2018)

Sorry to hear that.

I live in a less than salubrious area to say the least (which might actually be a good thing as thieves will be looking at more well-heeled streets), but keep my keys on my beside table well away from the door, and have a Stoplock, the keys for which are separate from the car key.

By the way, it's all very well having a key with "TTS" emblazoned all over it but if you lose it in your local Tesco I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult for someone who finds it to also find your car, which is where the Stoplock also helps. (Not selling them or anything!)

I'm sure you'll replace it with a nice car even if it's not a TTS.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry mate!

Same happened to me last August. I went straight out and bought a replacement - f*ck 'em. Insurers paid out a fair price for my car so I wasn't left with a nightmare and I had some decent equity in the car.

It's brought about a review of security in the house, cameras fitted (as maybe a deterrent/gathering evidence).

Police were prompt and pretty much told me the car would be either be parked up somewhere in case it had a tracker fitted, or was already on its way out of the country in a shipping container to be used as cash to fund further crime.

I got another manual TTS (which are rare to the same spec) and a few months on, its behind me. Not been a victim of crime before and it takes some getting used to.

I feel for you and hope it works out.

Ian.


----------



## _ade_ (Aug 12, 2013)

Having been in the same boat, but we lost both our cars in one night and about £5k worth of stuff like laptops etc they picked up as they walked out, I have since learned a lot about house security, thing to do

Fit an obvious and state of the art alarm which can be used overnight
Fit high security locks to all doors
Fit obvious extra security on patio and French doors
Fit obvious security cameras at head height, trust me you get rubbish pictures of the top of people heads from the eaves of the house
If you have keyless entry use a faraday pouch
Lastly put your keys inside a cupboard or similar so they have to open a door

I personally would never keep them with me, if they really still want the car with all the above and the keys are not available to them, they will "ask" you for them in a not very polite way. Remember it is insured, you are just trying to make someone else be unlucky sadly.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Sorry to hear that ChadW; not a good feeling.

Some good advice above from _ade_ to which I can add one thing:

After allowing you a decent interval to replace the car the toerags may well be back to try to steal the new car.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

I feel for you, as the same thing happened to me a few years ago. Don't let the bastards put you off owning a nice car. Just make sure they can't do the same thing again. I fitted a good house alarm, had additional security lighting fitted and now have a key safe, which is hidden away upstairs. Never are any keys left downstairs, not ever. Oh, my spare keys are kept hidden away at another address. All doors are locked from the inside at night and all downstairs windows are permanently locked; just flipping the latch on is totally pointless by the way, as you can easily open a front door with a belt through the letter box if it isn't fully locked.

I assume you had GAP insurance? Even though the car they stole from me had done 900 miles, the insurance company paid out six grand less than the invoice price, so thankfully GAP paid the difference. I then went out and bought a brand new RS3 and a few months later someone tried to break in my house again, but this time the alarm went off and they scarpered. Just wish I'd taken steps to prevent crime in the first place. It is a horrible thing to have to go through. My thoughts are with you


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for the security tips. It does comes to the point though where I cannot afford new security for the house plus replacing like for like. So next car will either be a runabout or maybe nothing for the time being. Will get house more secure though.

See what insurance payout I get first. No Gap insurance was taken out unfortunately. Car is on a PCP agreement also.


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Really sorry to hear that ChadW - I hope your insurers get it sorted quickly for you.



Ruudfood said:


> By the way, it's all very well having a key with "TTS" emblazoned all over it but if you lose it in your local Tesco I'm sure it wouldn't be difficult for someone who finds it to also find your car, which is where the Stoplock also helps. (Not selling them or anything!)


TBH, I expect it doesn't really matter. Most cars these days come with an auto-locating device - namely the remote. So all the scum bags need to do is drive up and down the car park, repeatedly pressing the lock/unlock button until they see the vehicle flash back at them. Knowing the make/model gives very little advantage.

Would second what everyone else says, and not keep the keys in your bedroom. Only increases chances of interaction with some very unsavoury characters when they come asking. Equally NOT somewhere visible through a window or door, for example where they can be snagged through the letterbox (another common trick).

Would also suggest some quality gap insurance on new cars. Not from the dealer though. It can be obtained much cheaper than that elsewhere, and to the same or sometimes better level of cover. That way you get your entire outlay back in the event of a total loss.

Edit: Written before I saw your post about not having gap.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yep flatly refused to get it from dealer aiming to do it at some other point but looks like I had forgot to do it.  :!: :twisted:


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

ChadW said:


> Yep flatly refused to get it from dealer aiming to do it at some other point but looks like I had forgot to do it.  :!: :twisted:


Is it less than a year old?
Some insurers give 1 year of gap on new cars - but you'd need to check your policy.
Your sig says 2017, so there's a small chance.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

GAP was £200 on my new TTS (18 plate). That was from Audi. Initially they wanted £500, but when I showed them the quotes I'd got elsewhere, they matched the lowest one I had. I think a big % of what Audi charge is simply commission for the dealer. The house alarm I got cost me £600 fitted. Money well spent and there's a decent saving on the house insurance because it is fitted. Helps me sleep at night as well...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

pcbbc said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Yep flatly refused to get it from dealer aiming to do it at some other point but looks like I had forgot to do it.  :!: :twisted:
> ...


No it was 14 months old. Washed it last weekend and actually filled the tank up last night before coming home. :twisted:


----------



## keithS (Jun 20, 2016)

Feel for you, I had an attempted break in a year ago, fortunately I awoke to the sound of them breaking the patio door glass and chased them off (my aluminium baseball bat helped) The police said they were almost certainly after the keys, since then I've toughened up on security big time.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear this

Some scrotes came for my RS a couple of weeks ago.

For whatever reason they didn't attempt to break in and moved on to another house where they stole an X5.

I had a stop lock elite on the car, anti snap locks, security lights, CCTV and alarm on the house plus my car keys are in a key safe.

Might be overkill but it did the trick on this occasion. Even considering Ghost for the TT


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

DPG said:


> Sorry to hear this
> 
> Some scrotes came for my RS a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> ...


That's what you've got to do these days if you've got something worth stealing. Yet despite all that they could still get you in the drive just as you're getting out of the car. :?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Confused about getting my private plate back. DVLA website says it should be done before the insurance company gets the V5 doc. But it also says it has to be on the stolen record list for at least 12 months. So in theory if the insurance pays out next week and asks for the V5 then the private plate will be gone for good too?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The bit about the 12 month stolen record list may mean that if you put the number on your next car you could be stopped by the police as the number will come up as a stolen car.

However, put the number on retention now and pay the transfer fee. If the insurance company pays you out before you do that you WILL lose the number.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

Yep - the police told me that if I used the plate on a car for the next year I'd be asking to get stopped all the time. If the plate is more about you, then put it on retention and on ice for at least a year, if it is more about the car, then its probably gone with it.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

Real disappointing to have some scroat nick your car. Not far from us is a TTS which has one of those lift up security bollards at the end of the driveway and flanked by walls. They can be expensive but should make it take longer to nick. This owner also has another vehicle parked in the road across the driveway so more to slow them down. I wouldnt go without at least a stoplock pro elite or better still a disklok. Autowatch Ghost seems good and also Thatcham approved Portector but they create warranty issues at least with new cars. Not sure about the approved used Audi warranty.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I dread something like this happening. Appreciate this isnt always an option, but I always put mine in the garage (very few people do these days) - it just fits, and the missus car parked on the drive. Am hoping that having to move her car and then go into the garage is enough to put most off, though if they really wanted it I'm sure they would.

I always consider whether any potential car would fit in the garage before I buy. I managed an S4 courtesy car (only) in there just, but anything bigger there's no chance.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear. It's a bit of a frightening experience having someone in your house whilst your asleep. Two weeks after l got the RS someone broke into my house whilst asleep; they didn't find the keys and left (thank god). Since then added motion lights, anti-snap locks all round and use the stoplock pro elite every day.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

tt3600 said:


> "Two weeks after l got the RS someone broke into my house whilst asleep"


Two weeks !! Call me crazy but this reeks of a setup or a tip off. Its too crazy to be coincidental.


----------



## FJ1000 (Nov 21, 2015)

There seems to be a lot of this in/around Birmingham- going by threads on RS246, and a mate who's had several thefts in the family.

A lot of thefts seem to be related to a particular dealer. Sounds like someone is passing on addresses.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

FJ1000 said:


> There seems to be a lot of this in/around Birmingham- going by threads on RS246, and a mate who's had several thefts in the family.
> 
> A lot of thefts seem to be related to a particular dealer. Sounds like someone is passing on addresses.


We had a guy complain that the dealership gave his car to a couple for a test drive with out his consent and then only admitted when the owner revealed a dash cam. I wouldn't be surprised that someone is leaving the addresses for an "overnight visit". A house that was broken in to two weeks after a car was bought. Didn't take anything and were settled on the car.
It is clearly that this was planed and tipped off.

The morons were not even trying to mask this by taking something like a tv or an appliance to make it look like a sloppy cat burglar.
It perplexes me the state of security in UK. No offence your police is very polite and nice to us tourists but dam are they incompetent. (or too scared to upset some groups should the thief be from a certain heritage). 4 Years studying in London not once I felt safe. Despite the billion CCTVs.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Going through all the emotions with this now, shock has worn off and now denial/anger is kicking in. Not going to give any more of my money to a car industry that is crooked. Live near train and buses so my commute can be done fine.

Not prepared to waste any money on a run about I will hate and probably get vandalised over time anyhow.

First thing I will do with the money I get from the insurance (already checked with Parkers so I know what to expect but whether I get it is another thing) is to get some decent home security.

Can anyone recommend what to get with say £1k? ADT Alarm, motion sensor lights on all 3 sides of house and cctv is what I am thinking. Did have some security but it was all by passed.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

ianle said:


> Yep - the police told me that if I used the plate on a car for the next year I'd be asking to get stopped all the time. If the plate is more about you, then put it on retention and on ice for at least a year, if it is more about the car, then its probably gone with it.


When I had a car stolen in 2007, it had my private plate on it. I waited a full year before I put it on the new car. The Police are right in this case.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ChadW said:


> Can anyone recommend what to get with say £1k? ADT Alarm, motion sensor lights on all 3 sides of house and cctv is what I am thinking.


Three star anti-snap locks (they will need to smash glass to get in if you have these or they will give up), motion sensing lights and alarm that can be armed downstairs. Although CCTV will be a deterrent to some these car thieves will no doubt be wearing masks. If you do go for CCTV something that can alert your phone to movement will be of benefit.


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Regarding tip offs.I had bikes in the 90s and there was an epidemic of new bikes being stolen from locked garages where I lived at the time.The local dealer was being blamed for the thefts but there was a large Civil Service office in the area and
an employee had hacked into the DVLA database and passed on details.Maybe similar is going on now.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ChadW said:


> Can anyone recommend what to get with say £1k? ADT Alarm, motion sensor lights on all 3 sides of house and cctv is what I am thinking. Did have some security but it was all by passed.


I used this MultiLock system on all my cars. Basically its a deadlock that is installed inside the steering wheels bridge/column. You put a pin underneath the steering wheel which mechanically locks it from being used. The best thing about it is that its all hidden under the steering wheel and inside the steering wheel column. So if they want to break that lock they need to cut your steering wheel in half. Which nullifies the reason to steal the car.

Best part is that its 100% mechanical lock and safety feature. So no worries about being hacked.

Been using it since 1993 and none of my cars were stolen.....yet.

See the picture attached.
HOWEVER: Note that the picture is a bit out of date. The model shown here has the essential parts exposed outside the steering wheel column. Being prone to acid/liquid nitrogen attacks.

The new models are completely hidden and embedded in to the steering wheel system.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

tt3600 said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone recommend what to get with say £1k? ADT Alarm, motion sensor lights on all 3 sides of house and cctv is what I am thinking.
> ...


With that in mind a couple of options spring to mind. The Ring doorbell has a motion sensor function. This will make an
audible alarm on the internal sounder and on your phones if you wish - wherever you are. It also records 30 seconds of video. However as a doorbell it is crap.

Another option is to get a tracker. Many of these again will send an alarm to your phone if the car is moved. Many also have a function to activate fuel cut off remotely, but I wouldn't be happy with that. However I did adapt that circuit to allow me to remotely activate a 115dB sounder inside the car. You could equally adapt it to flash the hazards or the headlights or sound the horn of whatever.

If you go for an alarm get one that includes a very loud internal sounder. This will leave thieves in no doubt that their presence has been detected and it will wake you up. But also a loud screeching siren is quite unnerving and thieves will feel at further unease as they won't be able to hear if someone is moving about in the house.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Insurance offered me £32900 told them no and to check on the options I had, surely they can just check with Audi, they have my PCP details already. FFS

Paid £3 to check on Parkers and I was getting £38 private sale and £36.5 trade in.


----------



## Blade Runner (Feb 16, 2018)

ChadW said:


> Insurance offered me £32900 told them no and to check on the options I had, surely they can just check with Audi, they have my PCP details already. FFS
> 
> Paid £3 to check on Parkers and I was getting £38 private sale and £36.5 trade in.


..the last thing you want after all the upset of a break-in/theft is hassle/dispute with the insurance company. Although it is often quoted that they should offer the "market value" it is the trade price the adjuster will be looking at, not the 'forecourt price' (_source = GoCompare website_). Having said that, their offer is still well short of Parker's trade-in value, so definitely worth pursuing.

The general advice seems to be "arm yourself with as much supporting evidence as possible", so get an estimate from at least one other reputable source (e.g. Glasses). Expensive _extra-cost_ options are a difficult one, as all my experience with trade-in's is that they don't count for very much at valuation time. With the possible exception of upgraded alloy wheels, all the dealer seems to be interested in is age, mileage and general condition. I know you can put your 'extras' into the Parker's website calculator and that obviously affects the valuation. Just hope that this is also taken into account by your insurance company...


----------



## 90TJM (Sep 30, 2013)

Never accept the first offer , insurance firms can often try to get away with offering just enough to clear finance.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

They have asked for a copy of the sales order receipt as it will list the options taken, have emailed it onto them as they promised they would review the valuation. Let's see.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

No news on your car? Mine was found after about 5 days but thankfully LV had already paid out.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

No news at all so far.


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

ChadW said:


> No news at all so far.


Hope it all works out for you.
In the mean time take a look and consider this steering wheel lock that I told you about. All those fancy electronic securities are no match for good old mechanical obstacle. In this case something that is nearly impossible to remove without cutting the steering wheel column.

Never had a burglar steal a car from me with one of those.

Good luck :?


----------



## _ade_ (Aug 12, 2013)

When both our cars were stolen they both had cherished plates, you have to apply to get your cherished plates released back to you, when they agree (you can't apply for a year) they send you a new retention document for you to use to put the plate back on a replacement car, a total ball ache

As for your plan for an alarm for £1k, I would suggest this is the minimum you should spend, be careful considering using cheaper wireless sensors as they can be disabled with a wireless blocker. Our installer used a texecom system with ultrasonic sensors from a different company as we needed pet friendly. Ours is totally wired and can be programmed over the internet and calls our mobiles in the event of it going off. It is set overnight to protect the downstairs of the house

Our CCTV is also wired rather than wireless for the same reason above and record to several sinology NAS devices, it sends us emails when there is movement within pre-set areas, this can be annoying, but if there is an alarm sounding, we can again go and check online if we need to call the police.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I wonder whether personalised / private plates make you an easier target.

After the recent attempt on my RS i had a chat with the police investigating the theft of another car on the estate (same night) and they suggested that the large gangs all share information about where cars are & number plates to look out for.

Driving around i often found lads taking photos of my car - even on the motorway they would slow down to get a few good photos. I thought they would just VAG fans but you never know....

CCTV footage showed them come straight for my drive ignoring other Audi's / Merc's on the way. Luckily for me after checking out my property (windows and doors) they moved on.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

captainhero17 said:


> ChadW said:
> 
> 
> > No news at all so far.
> ...


 Yes Thanks of I get another car then a steering lock will be brought also.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

_ade_ said:


> When both our cars were stolen they both had cherished plates, you have to apply to get your cherished plates released back to you, when they agree (you can't apply for a year) they send you a new retention document for you to use to put the plate back on a replacement car, a total ball ache
> 
> As for your plan for an alarm for £1k, I would suggest this is the minimum you should spend, be careful considering using cheaper wireless sensors as they can be disabled with a wireless blocker. Our installer used a texecom system with ultrasonic sensors from a different company as we needed pet friendly. Ours is totally wired and can be programmed over the internet and calls our mobiles in the event of it going off. It is set overnight to protect the downstairs of the house
> 
> Our CCTV is also wired rather than wireless for the same reason above and record to several sinology NAS devices, it sends us emails when there is movement within pre-set areas, this can be annoying, but if there is an alarm sounding, we can again go and check online if we need to call the police.


Thanks will ensure what I get installed is wired, makes sense to me really.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

DPG said:


> No news on your car? Mine was found after about 5 days but thankfully LV had already paid out.


Had an update from the Police today saying they still looking out for the car in case it is on different plates, not sure on that scenario myself but who knows. Told me they have increased patrols overnight in the area as this is at high levels now but then also said they have limited staff as we all know.

Not heard from the insurance company about the reviewed valuation so i am hoping no news is good news at the moment.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

yikes.

where in the midlands are you. There have been a couple stolen around these parts.

I relocated my obd a couple weeks ago and i keep my keys with my weapons. :lol:

I would have no issue disembowling and burying a burglar that wants to try his luck.

Any pics of the car? I get around, might spot it


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Insurance are paying out more now and near enough what I expected so feeling a bit better, getting the cash back I pretty much put into the PCP deal in the first place.

Getting house security sorted now before anything else. Shame my plate will be off radar for a year but then again that might be a good thing.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

placeborick said:


> yikes.
> 
> where in the midlands are you. There have been a couple stolen around these parts.
> 
> ...


Hi

Heart of the Black Country the car was daytona grey with non black edition sliver trim/mirrors and red calipers with 19 inch twin spoke alloy option. Seen a blue and white TTS around here but not any in grey.


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Im a locksmith in the area, give me a buzz if you need me to check out your security


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

placeborick said:


> Im a locksmith in the area, give me a buzz if you need me to check out your security


Will PM if need be mate thx


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Quick question please, best steering wheel lock to fit the S spec flat bottomed steering wheel?


----------



## Arbalest (Feb 27, 2015)

Possibly the Disklok which I am considering buying; but I have a couple of concerns about it being cumbersome to fit/stow and also possible damage to the steering wheel. Hence I asked for feedback just a couple of days ago in the thread titled 'Car Theft'.


----------



## phazer (Apr 2, 2018)

I've been using a Disklok for over 10 years. They are reasonably heavy and can be cumbersome - depends how strong you are. I used to use my left arm and swing it over the passenger seat and put it in the rear footwell. Saves getting in and out of the car to put it in the boot and it stops it moving about (safe in the event of an accident).

Never had any problems with damage to steering wheels, though some need turning a particular way if they are very soft.

The size (Small I think) I have has fit every car and the T5 it's on now but it's a bit of a tight squeeze on the mk3 TTS wheel due to it being concave. It does fit, though I think I'd want the wheel cover if I was to use it long term.

Without a doubt _the_ best steering lock on the market.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

ChadW said:


> Quick question please, best steering wheel lock to fit the S spec flat bottomed steering wheel?


Stoplock Pro Elite is what l use since the attempted robbery rated #1 by Autoexpress.

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/car-s ... mmobiliser

https://www.autoexpress.co.uk/accessori ... heel-locks


----------



## MClaine55 (Feb 16, 2018)

See Mark Pred's post on the car theft thread about the lock. Disklok (in the small size) is better and best to get the elasticated cover and carry bag. The accessories protect the wheel and make the disklok easier to move around inside the car and keep behind the passenger seat on the move. No faffing with the boot.

PS getting some irritating pop up using this website at the moment.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Thanks all and checking other thread.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Have you decided what the replacement is going to be?


----------



## Wag29 (Dec 30, 2017)

Arbalest said:


> Possibly the Disklok which I am considering buying; but I have a couple of concerns about it being cumbersome to fit/stow and also possible damage to the steering wheel. Hence I asked for feedback just a couple of days ago in the thread titled 'Car Theft'.[/ Regarding damage to the steering wheel i purchased an elasticated cover that fits onto steering wheel prior to fitting disclok, works fine and pretty cheap, on internet.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

DPG said:


> Have you decided what the replacement is going to be?


Hopefully an A5 coupe with Quattro but also getting an ADT police response monitoring system installed first before anything else is parked on my drive. 12 years in this house with no trouble and 14 months owning the TTS which was left for a week back in May. So naive and in a false sense of security then, but never again.


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Monitored alarms are a great idea, just got to hope that if it does go off there are police available to immediately respond.

Have you thought of something like Autowatch Ghost or Clifford BlackJax for the car once you do get a replacement?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Yes I am seriously considering the Ghost option this time.


----------



## Kasper (Dec 3, 2018)

Sorry to hear about that ChadW. These thefts are becoming more and more common, it's disgusting.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Could be last post here for a while as new A5 is coming on Monday after getting a smart alarm system and some other security installed.

Also FYI DVLA wrote to me today confirming my private plate retention plus it said you have to wait 6 months now before it can be used again, rather than the 12 is said 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Not driven the A5, but S5 is a cracking car... It's a noticeable step up. Enjoy.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

The S5 I had before was 10 years old at the time and was a bit of a money pit in the end but the engine and drive was awesome. It seemed to be narrower than the mk3 TT too.


----------

